# Neolamprologus brichardi



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Here are some old photos of my Brichardi...
Notice the eggs


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Some more...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had some of those. Sold them all, then had 7 more appear in the tank by 'spontaneous generation'. neat fish, but need a 'species' tank.


----------



## Graham12 (Jun 10, 2011)

You need to get species tank to accommodate your fish so that you won't feel trouble and hurdle. And Brichardi is very pretty and cute and i liked it.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a colony of brichardis, also, and emc is right...it soon turns into a species tank. First I had to move the leleupi out, then even the bigger calvus had to be moved. Even found they picked on the albino plecos I had in there for algae control. Now it is a species tank.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, these sound like really invasive fish, I wanna get one .


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes they had their own tank, pity I had to get rid of them due to leaving town.


----------

